# Plant maturation & flushing



## Alistair (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello,

My name is Alistair and I've a question regarding how to flush plants in regards to how plants mature.  In general a plant doesn't mature all at once. Often times a plant matures from the top down.  So, when you harvest you pick the buds from the top down as they mature; you don't harvest the whole plant all at once if you want all your buds to be mature.  However, when flushing this might prevent a problem, because you might want to flush, harvest the tops buds and then start fertilizer regime again, flush and then pick some more buds, etc.  This seems like one way of flushing.  Is there anybody who has any suggestions on how to flush.  I almost forgot, I'm talking about soil farming, not hydro.

Thanks,

Alistair


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 2, 2008)

Once you have buds that are ripe enough to harvest you can continue to flush...maybe not as aggressively.

I would recommend using brown sugar 1/2 tbsp per gal to give the plants something to eat while you are harvesting. If you hit them with ferts...even a small amount it's gonna go straight to the buds and stay there. Ready for your enjoyment when it's time to smoke. 

The buds at the bottom should be ready much sooner than the plant needs to be fed again. Plus she has probrably built up "Saddle Bags" of nutes in the leaves and stems. It usually takes about 21 days for her to consume all of them. Flushing just removes them from the soil so she can't absorb them anymore

At least that's what happened to me...

-FNG


----------



## Alistair (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks FNG,

I  know very little about flushing.  All I've done in the past regarding flushing is to stop fertilizing and simply water with plain RO water about 1-2 weeks before harvest.  Normally this has worked out fairly well, but I don't seem to quite get all the nutrients flushed out, seeing as they seem to taste a bit like chemicals.  So, with that in mind, the last time I flushed way too early and ended up with buds with no buzz, a big buzz kill.  
I've read that flushing should be started when the buds have about 50% red or brown hairs, and then harvest when about 75% of the hairs are red or brown.  I need to figure out how to flush out the nutes, but not too soon.
The problem with waiting until 50% of the hairs have turned to red is that it's usually less than 2 weeks (often times less than a week) before the buds are mature.  A lot of people recommend 2 weeks of flushing, and some recommend starting the flush about 1 - 1 1/2 weeks before the anticipated harvest.
Another problem is that the plant strains are not known, so knowing how long their flowering cycle will be is a bit of a guessing game.
Ok, here's the ultimate question:  What are some good ways to flush? Don't forget, we're talking about soil farming here.

Thanks,

Alistair


----------



## Alistair (Mar 4, 2008)

PS.  I forgot to say that when flushing all I do is water as usual, except no more fertilizer is added.  I don't give them tons of water or anything like that.  I simply water and wait until the soil is near dry and then water again. Sometimes that means that they only get one watering without nutes before harvesting, because by the time the soil is dry and they are ready for watering again the buds are mature.  Obviously I'm not understanding the process.

Thanks again,

Alistair


----------



## POTUS (Mar 4, 2008)

The "Hairs" you're referring to are called "Pistils" and have absolutely nothing to do with the timing of a harvest.

There are a dozen reasons that pistils turn colors, and none of them have anything to do with the plants readiness for harvest.

You need to go to radio shack and buy a 30-100 Microscope for 10 bucks and look at your "Trichomes".

The Trichomes are the only way to tell if your plants are ready.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=215327&postcount=5

I would suggest that you do a lot of reading in the harvesting/curing area. You'll learn a lot.

My personal belief is that flushing your plants is a total waste of time. I believe it to be a popular rumor based in no facts what-so-ever.

If anyone has any scientific studies that have been performed on it, I'd love to read them.

There is no "Flushing" procedure that I've heard of in any studies for any plants. If it were a true method, at least one of the groups who study Marijuana Botany for medical research would have performed the test and posted results in one of the Journals. They haven't. That alone tells you something.

The "Flushing" process is scientifically unsound. The reasons it's done defy any real processes in the plant. Plants just don't work that way.

However, it's a very, very popular rumor. Sooner or later, someone will do a professional study on it and disprove it once and for all.

I wish they would hurry up and do it. Frankly, I'm so tired of hearing about this fantasy that I'd pay them to do it now.

Good luck to you, and read up on the incredibly fascinating plant that you're growing and enjoy your harvest.

Look for any threads about "Trichomes", (Trikes, Trichs, resin glands).


----------



## Growdude (Mar 4, 2008)

I too believe flushing is a myth, all I know for sure is I have some non flushed white widow, hydro grown, chem ferts and its some of the best tasting weed I or anyone I know has smoked.

People just hit the bowl and say- toke "damm thats good"...................... toke -"damm thats good"


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 4, 2008)

well , i didnt expect you to say that GD.


i really dont want to even get into it. but i have to politely disagree.


but i will say this. just because a study hasnt been made ....doesnt mean something isnt true. i can say from personal expierence is even better than a "clinical study" because i have it in front of me, not in writing. so i will say that i flush and it makes my weed smoke and taste smoother than anything i can buy. 


opinions are like buttholes, we all have one! and thats all i have to say.


----------



## Firepower (Mar 4, 2008)

Potus is right, and this comes up here every couple of months and has been now for a while, still no one and IMEAN NO ONE has been able to prove this  in any way yet for as long as curing weed has been perfected...

you also have to take in consideration of what the plants do with the ferts, once the plant absorbs the nutes it is blended with other chemicals found within the plant while it is broken down to different proteins needed, so through this processs you this nutes are really turned into other forms of liquids that should be the same taste IMHO...:aok:


----------



## Firepower (Mar 4, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> just because a study hasnt been made ....doesnt mean something isnt true.


I respect your opinion but on that same note, plenty of test have been done by experienced growers with 20+ years experience and none have been conclusive to state that flushing makes a difference. If you dont believe me just ask here, we have a couple of those growers around here.



			
				trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> i can say from personal expierence is even better than a "clinical study" because i have it in front of me


I dont know how much scientific knowledge do you have on the subject but the variations of things that can cause a different taste are so many that it would take a person with a lot of scientific knowledge on how the plant works on all levels and i would say some good scientific testing equipment on top of that. Also it doesnt hurt to listen to an old man thas been smoking and growing weed longer than i have been alive. :aok:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 4, 2008)

you can say that they have growing expierence for over twenty yrs...but thats when they were using mercury vapor and growing hermis thinking the bud they were getting and finishing was the best. but where has the quality of green been in recent years?

up up up and away! if you wanted to look at thc, yeild and quality of the MJ here and then... i think youd laugh with me trying to do the math from here to there. the technology and the knowledge we have today was nothing near what it was in the mid fiftys and sixties.

so im still waiting on your proof aswell....

enguard!


----------



## Firepower (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey man i wasnt starting a debate since i am probably one of the last persons qualified, i was just passing on information that by my opinion has held a higher ground on the truth scale from all the info gathered from this forum. I myself just started growing a year ago and still learn something new everytime i log, so i am as open minded as a curious baby but truth has to be proven not believed in my book but once again that is my opinion from Knowledge gathered here. 

At the same time i didnt get what you meant as far as the technology, do you mean to say that just because they didnt have the same technology then what they learned is useless?
To me 20+ years experience means understanding how the plant works and reacts at the same time understanding the technology better than any of us since they have gown with the technology and have figured out by trial and error what works out best. Do yoiu think people that have been growing for 20+ years still use the same oild technology? they adapt to what the best product they can afford and know what works to get to their results even thou  is not always the latest on the tech scale. but now i say to you what proof backs your theory? and by proving your theory i mean you said you were the one with the proof in front of you?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 5, 2008)

the proof is in the pudding, you just have to see it and understand it is all. the only way you could know is to try like you said trial and error and use your best judgement. i know that flushing cuts down on my cure time. i know i get smoother tasting buds in less time in bags and jars than i do if i havent flushed them.

thats what ive come to understand from my results from my expierence.

i am not saying yer right or im right.

im saying i flush and i stand by the results. you can all do what you wanna do  its one half dozen a 6 count the next or 6, one half dozen the other


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 5, 2008)

you can do something the same way for 20 plus yrs....but that doesnt make it the right way


----------



## POTUS (Mar 5, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> you can do something the same way for 20 plus yrs....but that doesn't make it the right way


 
Of course it does if it's been proven to be correct and nothing has altered that correctness.

Proof in the science world is called "Scientific Method". <===read this.

Unless you have performed a side by side laboratory quality test that proves what you say, then it's just anecdotal evidence. That type of evidence is meaningless, because you can't prove it wouldn't have happened with that grow without the flush.

You may argue all you want, but that's the difference between a scientist and someone who is not a scientist. Scientists prove their theories so that there is no "if" in the process.

Of all the THOUSANDS of scientists that are currently studying Marijuana for medical use, not one has ever performed a test on "flushing" in regards to improving taste or thc content. There is ample anecdotal evidence to inspire them to do so, but still they haven't bothered to do the testing.

I think the reason for that is that "flushing" defies the actual processes of the plant. The fact that it simply CAN'T be true prevents it from ever being tested.

It's like someone saying that a human can turn into a butterfly. They can say that they have SEEN it a hundred times. No one will ever perform a test to prove it, because the very process is impossible. It's the same with "flushing" to improve taste or thc content.

Sorry man. You have no proof to offer other than more anecdotal evidence.

Here we go again...


----------



## LowRider (Mar 6, 2008)

Firepower said:
			
		

> I respect your opinion but on that same note, plenty of test have been done by experienced growers with 20+ years experience and none have been conclusive to state that flushing makes a difference. If you dont believe me just ask here, we have a couple of those growers around here.
> 
> 
> I dont know how much scientific knowledge do you have on the subject but the variations of things that can cause a different taste are so many that it would take a person with a lot of scientific knowledge on how the plant works on all levels and i would say some good scientific testing equipment on top of that. Also it doesnt hurt to listen to an old man thas been smoking and growing weed longer than i have been alive. :aok:


 
in all honesty y'all are all arguing over an opinion.  it may be harsh for one person but not for the other or vise a verse.  the only thing that can be proven scientifically is how much of the chemicals are left after flushing.  that's it.  taste, harshness is all a matter of opinion.


----------



## POTUS (Mar 6, 2008)

LowRider said:
			
		

> in all honesty y'all are all arguing over an opinion. it may be harsh for one person but not for the other or vise a verse. the only thing that can be proven scientifically is how much of the chemicals are left after flushing. that's it. taste, harshness is all a matter of opinion.


 
Two points I have to make. One is that we aren't arguing. We're discussing a theory.

Secondly, a double blind taste test is how this type of issue is settled. Food companies do it all the time.
****
*control group study*

A control group study uses a control group to compare to an experimental group in a test of a causal hypothesis. The control and experimental groups must be identical in all relevant ways except for the introduction of a suspected causal agent into the experimental group. If the suspected causal agent is actually a causal factor of some event, then logic dictates that that event should manifest itself more significantly in the experimental than in the control group. 

For example, if 'C' causes 'E', when we introduce 'C' into the experimental group but not into the control group, we should find 'E' occurring in the experimental group at a significantly greater rate than in the control group. Significance is measured by relation to chance: if an event is not likely due to chance, then its occurrence is significant.

_A double-blind test_ is a control group test where neither the evaluator nor the subject knows which items are controls. 

The purpose of controls and double-blind testing is to reduce error, self-deception and bias.​
A taste test is a tool used to gather information about the flavor of a food or product. It may be used by a company to ensure consistency, a manufacturer developing a new product, or a group which is trying to prove a point about the differences, or lack thereof, between two products. There are an assortment of other uses for a taste test, which is often carried out on the corporate level by professional &#8220;tasters&#8221; who have trained to be impartial and valuable tools in the taste profiling process.

When a taste test is used to compare or contrast foods, it is typically performed blind. In a blind taste test, the tasters do not know what they are tasting. They are offered samples of the product in identical presentations and asked to taste and profile the samples. In a double-blind taste test, the people offering the samples also do not know what they are. This is designed to ensure impartiality, making the end results potentially more valid.

Any sort of edible can be analyzed using a taste test. Some famous taste tests include the regular quality control taste tests performed by a number of companies which want to keep their products consistent and taste tests comparing well known brands of soda. Taste tests have also been performed on everything from water to salt. Often, a taste test illuminates very subtle and complex differences between product formulations, especially when professional tasters are involved.

To run a professional taste test, each taster is typically isolated in a booth. The tasters usually wear no perfumes or scents, and their clothing is laundered in neutral soaps. This is intended to minimize interference with the taste test. Usually a palate cleanser is provided as well, so that each taster can start fresh with each taste. An array of numbered samples are provided, and the taster checks each one, taking notes or making comments about the product.

When a company is gearing up for a major product release, taste tests are very important. A panel of tasters will ultimately determine the formulation of the product, by commenting on flavors and textures they like and do not like. For companies which want to keep their products consistent, a panel of trained tasters familiar with their products is crucial.

People can replicate a taste test at home for fun if they would like to do things like contrast bottled and tap water or experiment with a panel of wines. When conducting a taste test at home, try to avoid biasing the participants. A blind taste test is a great way to do that, and can be accomplished by having an &#8220;administrator&#8221; fill sample cups out of sight of the participants.


----------



## brookside302 (Mar 6, 2008)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Once you have buds that are ripe enough to harvest you can continue to flush...maybe not as aggressively.
> 
> I would recommend using brown sugar 1/2 tbsp per gal to give the plants something to eat while you are harvesting. If you hit them with ferts...even a small amount it's gonna go straight to the buds and stay there. Ready for your enjoyment when it's time to smoke.
> 
> ...




So are you sayin you shouldnt be giving ur plants nutes during flower at all?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 6, 2008)

in all honesty y'all are all arguing over an opinion. it may be harsh for one person but not for the other or vise a verse. the only thing that can be proven scientifically is how much of the chemicals are left after flushing. that's it. taste, harshness is all a matter of opinion.



thats a fine piece of info right there.




and whats so funny is..... potus, you stand by clinical studies rendering scientific information, even giving links to clinical studies...yet there is no clinical studies that show proven scientific facts of your original hypothesis.

thats where your post to shoot me down comes down headfast.

we are talking over opinion....

like LR said, were are arguing an opinion..... thank you lowrider for understanding our instance.


----------



## brookside302 (Mar 6, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> in all honesty y'all are all arguing over an opinion. it may be harsh for one person but not for the other or vise a verse. the only thing that can be proven scientifically is how much of the chemicals are left after flushing. that's it. taste, harshness is all a matter of opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tho when flushing it does it flush what is actually already in the buds or what...
(u use nutes during flowering right?) if so given an 8 week flowering period when would u stop feeding nutes ( and start flushing)


----------



## POTUS (Mar 6, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> yet there is no clinical studies that show proven scientific facts of your original hypothesis.


 
Sure there is man. It's called "Botany 101" and it's been shown as proven facts for more than 3 decades of modern chemistry and botanical sciences added to many hundreds of years of study and research of people throughout history.

Available at almost any college.

Once you're aware of how a MJ plants metabolism really works, it becomes obvious why flushing the plant would do more harm than good. I'm very serious. In the very first year of botany you learn why this myth of "flushing" couldn't work on a marijuana plant for improving anything.

I'm not trying to "shoot you down" man. I'm just presenting a scientific point of view.

"Flushing" in all of it's various incarnations is already proven false in the absence of scientific testing. Of course the various countries scientists have heard about the "flushing" technique and it's proposed benefits. They'd have to be blind and deaf not to have heard about it when they're in that very field of study.

If you present "flushing" to any second year Botany student or above, they'll tell you that it just can't happen.

The theory of how it works is seriously flawed. There is no method of flushing that would do anything but harm an MJ plant with the exception of flushing the plant in the event of over fertilization. The toxic amounts of soil held salts can be reduced greatly by flushing them from the soil. That, of course, isn't the same type of flushing we're talking about.

Anecdotal evidence aside, there really is only one side to this debate. Flushing is a widely propagated, immensely wished for myth of many versions.

What I'm attempting to do is educate everyone here so as to avoid time lost and potency lost as a result of this "flushing" myth. I've studied this plant for quite some time. It's a fascinating plant. It's all good.

However, if it really, really makes you feel better to do it and you feel it makes your pot better, then who in the world am I to try to tell you different?

Have fun man. Get high and enjoy.

Peace!


----------



## brookside302 (Mar 6, 2008)

There is no method of flushing that would do anything but harm an MJ plant with the exception of flushing the plant in the event of over fertilization. 

What I'm attempting to do is educate everyone here so as to avoid time lost and potency lost as a result of this "flushing" myth.


How can flushing harm your plant? and how can it make it lose potency?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 6, 2008)

"There is no method of flushing that would do anything but harm an MJ plant with the exception of flushing the plant in the event of over fertilization. 

What I'm attempting to do is educate everyone here so as to avoid time lost and potency lost as a result of this "flushing" myth.


How can flushing harm your plant? and how can it make it lose potency?"


ok...im sorry brook but to anyone else does this make any sense?

do you mean "how would it not harm your plants?" because you went one way, then another way then back agian....the way that its worded its messing me up. are you backing the flushing or not? LOL


----------



## POTUS (Mar 6, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> There is no method of flushing that would do anything but harm an MJ plant with the exception of flushing the plant in the event of over fertilization. What I'm attempting to do is educate everyone here so as to avoid time lost and potency lost as a result of this "flushing" myth.


 


			
				brookside302 said:
			
		

> How can flushing harm your plant? and how can it make it lose potency?


 
It's much more complicated than I think you want to hear, so I'll sum it by saying that the act of flushing sets off a total chemical avalanche of changes in the plant. Most of these changes are detrimental to the plants ability to produce thc. The production of thc during a flush almost comes to a complete halt.

The various hundreds of chemical reactions that are supposed to happen within the plant are altered totally by the flushing. Only the most slowly growing portions of the plant are safe from this terrible toll.

The thc is almost the first thing to stop.

That's just not a good thing!

The plant matter may die a little sooner that way, and maybe it in turn causes an increase in the initial curing speed. Maybe it would make the curing results a tad faster.

But what's the sense in halting the thc production?

Then you have a great smoke with not as good of high as was possible.


----------



## brookside302 (Mar 6, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> "There is no method of flushing that would do anything but harm an MJ plant with the exception of flushing the plant in the event of over fertilization.
> 
> What I'm attempting to do is educate everyone here so as to avoid time lost and potency lost as a result of this "flushing" myth.
> 
> ...




The quote that i posted is from POTUS. he is saying flushing can harm ur plant and make it lose potency and i wondering how


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 6, 2008)

i understand completely.... and what i know is...that a plant which is influenced on a  decreased  diet of nutirients it relys on the batteries it depends on when plants have an imbalance. those nutrients are metabolized turning leaves shades of yellow orange red and purple...thats the natural process of the plant finishing.like all the other plants that change during fall. i know whats natural and non. so keep pumping your buds....

i will continue to flush and rid of what i dont want to smoke.

ive been to college unlike some ppl here and i never pass judgement on another grower unlike some others here. i find results i believe are in the right and i pass them around because i have results .

great thread! i give full stars.


----------



## brookside302 (Mar 6, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> i understand completely.... and what i know is...that a plant which is influenced on a  decreased  diet of nutirients it relys on the batteries it depends on when plants have an imbalance. those nutrients are metabolized turning leaves shades of yellow orange red and purple...thats the natural process of the plant finishing.like all the other plants that change during fall. i know whats natural and non. so keep pumping your buds....
> 
> i will continue to flush and rid of what i dont want to smoke.
> 
> ...





Sounds to me likes its all person opinion here.. Thanks everyone for your input..
I agree GREAT THREAD


----------



## LowRider (Mar 7, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> Two points I have to make. One is that we aren't arguing. We're discussing a theory.
> 
> Secondly, a double blind taste test is how this type of issue is settled. Food companies do it all the time.
> ****
> ...


 
may not of been "arguing" so to speak but you two were still "debating" if i can call it that. 

OK but the fact still remains its an opinion on taste and harshness. OPINION.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 7, 2008)

I just flushed my plants out last night with a MILD wood ash and sugar mixture.



...They look better already.


After all...it's just water.


----------



## POTUS (Mar 7, 2008)

LowRider said:
			
		

> may not of been "arguing" so to speak but you two were still "debating" if i can call it that.
> 
> OK but the fact still remains its an opinion on taste and harshness. OPINION.


 
Your correct. Each of us has posted our information and of course it can be accepted or not by each person reading it.

That's how this place works.

I don't mean to come off as a stern old man, (even though that's what I am). I'm into science. I've been studying MJ for longer than most on this group have been alive. I enjoy telling people the facts of MJ. I try to dispel the rumors and misconceptions that abound involving MJ.

My Mother used to say something that fits in this context:

"A man convinced against his will, is of the same opinion still"

When faced with argument after presenting facts, it's best to drop it. Further discussion is pointless.


----------



## harvester (Mar 24, 2008)

sorry potus you are dead wrong and you cant prove your theroy. flushing is good and many say even required thats my opnion


----------



## Hick (Mar 25, 2008)

harvester said:
			
		

> sorry potus you are dead wrong and you cant prove your theroy. flushing is good and many say even required thats my opnion


..as can noone else.. "prove" their theory.. both sides have stated their 'personal' and some _profesional_ opinions. . each reader will have to or will make their own descision, based on those "opinions"..
No need for mud slinging


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm with POTUS on this one. Don't see any point in flushing myself.


----------



## massproducer (Mar 25, 2008)

I just wanted to post this article that was in cannabis culture some time ago

Flushing: pros and cons

Much time and thought has been put into the feeding needs of each part of marijuana's life cycle, yet for some reason the final stages of resin development always seem to be ignored. But the vegetative period of plant growth is only setting the platform for us to produce the trichomes that we are after.

Flushing in particular seems to be something that is over-emphasized by many of today's growers. Many growers "flush" their plants with straight water or clearing agents during the final weeks before harvest in an effort to improve taste and smokeability. The theory is that this forces the plant to use up stored nutrients that may affect these qualities. Although this is certainly true to some extent, what many are forgetting is that not all nutrients can be moved within the plant.

Nitrogen, which is the main factor in poor-tasting bud, can be moved within the plant. If not present in the root zone a plant will take it from the older leaves to support newer growth. Calcium, however, is a nutrient that cannot be moved within the plant, if it is not present in the root zone it is not available for growth. Little research has been done on nutritional requirements of cannabis during the final stages of flowering, but it seems likely that calcium is vital as it is crucial in cell division. A calcium deficiency at later stages could therefore adversely affect trichome production.

This is not as serious of a concern for soil-based growers, as lime or other calcium sources which are mixed into the soil likely will provide sufficient nutrition even while flushing with pure water. But hydroponic growers using very pure water sources with little naturally occurring calcium could have problems. Flushing is certainly a valid technique, but is easily overdone and is not a quick fix for overfeeding earlier in the flower stage.

Some studies have shown that high potassium levels have a negative influence on THC production,4 which would correlate to the general belief that while hemp crops uptake more potassium than phosphorous, the reverse seems to be true for drug and seed cannabis crops.2 A study on how to minimize THC levels in hemp crops showed that THC levels in newer leaf growth decreased as nitrogen levels were increased.5 As no THC measurement was taken from floral clusters we can only speculate that the same would likely hold true in buds. This would also explain the good results that most growers have flushing their plants, as nitrogen is the nutrient most easily flushed from the soil.


----------



## massproducer (Mar 25, 2008)

With this said, I grow hydro, so I do feel the need to flush.  However when I flush i do use Micro, as it provides me with all of the calcium I need, but lets me limit or eradicate all of the macro nutes which in my opinion, are what need to be flushed.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 25, 2008)

Potassium is a precursor for THC. 

More potassium, higher content.

Flushing your crop before harvest of if you feel like you have overfed is recommended by every old timer professional grower and botanists alike.

It usually takes cannabis up to a month to use up all the stored up nutes on it's own, flushing speeds up this process. 

I am also speaking from an organic soil indoor operation, I can't speak for hydro.


----------



## massproducer (Mar 25, 2008)

what do you mean that potassium is the precursor to THC?

I always thought that Potassium was about strong healthy plant and stems and disease/pest resistance.  

Is this a proven thing?


----------



## POTUS (Mar 25, 2008)

harvester said:
			
		

> sorry potus you are dead wrong and you cant prove your theroy. flushing is good and many say even required thats my opnion


 
Man, I could dig out a 1000 references that prove me right, but you'd probably say that those were all opinions of all those Botanists and not necessarily true.

It's good that you stand up for your convictions.

I'm happy with my beliefs, and you're no doubt happy with yours.


----------



## Fretless (Mar 25, 2008)

Where do I sign up for the taste test?


----------



## kiwiana kronic (Mar 27, 2008)

bearfootbob said:
			
		

> Where do I sign up for the taste test?



Count me in too!


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 27, 2008)

So what do you guys mean by flushing? Is it giving them tons of water or is it just not giving them nutes?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 27, 2008)

yes, basicly just feed with plain h20 at the end of the cycle. the excess nutes will leach out and the plants will used stored energies to finish. this means less nutrients in the finished product... leading to a quicker, better cure with a better smelling and smoother smoking product, IME.

It isnt rocket science its a matter of opinion ultimately. what ever scientific studies anyone may come up with, has nothing to do with cure time and taste.


----------



## Richy-B (Mar 30, 2008)

I only believed you flushed if over nuted or using chemical nutes. Organic nutes would be fine. I've never flushed mine(organic) and mine were as smooth as can be, still made you choke your *** off(organic) but smooth as can be. Then again I've smoked buds from people known to use miracle grow and not know what flushing was. His weed would make me cough a nasty sounding cough and it burned my chest in a horribly bad way, not the usual burn you know but like I had poison in my lungs or something! That's when I first believed in flushing. No bud could make your lungs hurt that way so naturally I figured out all the opinions about it were true as well. This chemical needed to be flushed out.
p.s. TOA, do you use chemical nutes


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 30, 2008)

i use organics ALWAYS.....


when some ppl say flush they mean dumping mad water on them... all i mean is flush them slow feeding just water the last week er two.


----------



## weezy05 (Apr 18, 2008)

alright. check this out. my friend just finished his first hydroponic grow. used a bunch of CFLs and chemical nutes to flower it and yeah...its not great stuff. We smoked some nugs off of it 1 week before we cut the whole thing down and they were horrible. tasted like straight up chemicals because we didnt flush it. then....what do u know.. we changed the water...and in only 1 week..the bud was no longer harsh, funky smelling, nor did it have a chemical taste to it when we sparked the nugs. interesting.... ^^


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 18, 2008)

I could see why some growers who use chemical ferts may want to flush their plants, but organic growers have absolutely no reason whatsoever to flush.


----------



## massproducer (Apr 18, 2008)

wheather your plant gets its nutrients from chemical salts or organic means, the actual element has the same profile.  What i mean is that a nute is a nute.  I never feed my plants nutes in the last 2 weeks regardless if i feed them chemical or organic nutes.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 18, 2008)

So how do you know when the last 2 weeks are approaching? I am a noob.


----------



## massproducer (Apr 18, 2008)

I judge by watching the trichs.  Plus most strains I grow i have research very well, so i know what to expect before i grow the strain.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 18, 2008)

OK, so do you wait till the trics are where you want them thin start the flush? Say i want 50/50 cloudy/amber... When do i flush?


----------



## massproducer (Apr 18, 2008)

You will have to do a bit of estimating with the trichs if you don't have any idea of the strains flowering times.  I like to observe the rate at which the trichs are turning from clear to cloudy to amber.  

It is kind of hard to explain like this but basically most of my trichs are still clear to cloudy when I start my flush.  I also judge it based on the overall girth of the buds.  I guess with time and exerience working with firmilar strains it just kind of comes natural now.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 18, 2008)

So from your experience, about how long dose it take for the trics to turn from cloudy to half amber? I know its just a guess...


----------



## massproducer (Apr 18, 2008)

that is totally strain dependant.  What are your growing, like what strain


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 18, 2008)

I have a few bag seed, but i am also growing Dutch Passions Strawberry Cough.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 18, 2008)

Also, say i go to the dutch passion web site and they have a avrg flower period, What color trics is that period for? get me?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 18, 2008)

The site says 9 weeks.


----------



## Growdude (Apr 18, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Also, say i go to the dutch passion web site and they have a avrg flower period, What color trics is that period for? get me?


 
I think seed company's give out early flowering times to make strains sound better, give them one more week than they say.

P.S. I hate this thread, I just dont agree.


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 21, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> I think seed company's give out early flowering times to make strains sound better, give them one more week than they say.
> 
> P.S. I hate this thread, I just dont agree.


 

first off , lol

this a lil late reply but yea i agree with 1wk extra , im in this stage now for my 3-4 grow so far & ive added a week on to it purely cuz its not right what they say for this strain


----------



## Ettesun (Apr 24, 2008)

Okay guys and gals, I am totally confused now. :confused2:
I've been growing off and on for longer than I even want to admit.  Let's just say "Woodstock"...  :guitar: anyone remember that...?  we were smoking leaves, stems and seeds then.  Then we got Keefe (not sure how to spell that)...  We had never heard of 'buds.'  But that is beside the point.
But my major experience is outdoor...  Now that I'm indoors, it's a bit of a  learning process... 

          I just had a batch denied... yes, denied...  my beautiful Bubble Gum buds...  because the woman at the cooperative said, "next time flush for two weeks before harvest..."  :hitchair:  
and she went on to tell me that the 'testers' :joint: "passed" on my buds because they tasted a slight bit of chemicals.  
Believe me, that hurt!!!  :hairpull:  Now, I don't get it.  All my friends and I LOVE :heart: my Bubble girls.  The taste is excellent.  Not one complaint.  They want more...  So what is up with that???  But I didn't flush.     :giggle:  Someone told me I should just take another couple buds back and try it again because they might be just doing a power trip on new members...  anyone else had experience with m.j. cooperatives???   I'm interested in what to do to impress the 'testers.'  Ha. 
Oh yeah, my Question Is...  :doh:  What do I do now...  she said flush with water.  :spit:    Is that the best???    Or some flushing solution???  

At the risk of getting the debate going again, can I get some replies as to what people are using to 'FLUSH.'  Or is this thread down the toilet by now?  :rofl:


----------



## Growdude (Apr 24, 2008)

Ettesun, I dont know what a cooperative is but the buds that were "denied" are they still growing or was it cured bud?

If you want to exp. for yourself then flush with water and let us know, im with you on "all my friends think it tastes great" but maybe it can be better.


----------



## Ettesun (Apr 24, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Ettesun, I dont know what a cooperative is but the buds that were "denied" are they still growing or was it cured bud?
> 
> If you want to exp. for yourself then flush with water and let us know, im with you on "all my friends think it tastes great" but maybe it can be better.


:fid:It was a local cooperative that buys legal m.j. here in california.  
we have them in some of the cities here.  people can buy medicinal m.j.
it's like a little store with buds displayed behind glass.  It is like a little jewelry store for smokers.  :rofl: 
:farm: farmers take in samples, then three of their testers try it and decide if they want to purchase it.  i only had a small amount.  I have a new batch coming up now and i flushed some with water last night.  i hope i did the right thing...  :holysheep:


----------



## Growdude (Apr 24, 2008)

Then my question is this did they ask about flushing before they "sampled" your bud?


----------



## Ettesun (Apr 24, 2008)

No, I just popped in with the buds, unannounced.  :lama:
It took about an hour to be approved as a member.  
So I left three buds and the lady at the desk said call back in two days.  So I did.  She just told me on the phone that my stuff was denied.  But...  I just thought of something.  She asked me What Strain when I called for results, not my Member Number...  
What if there was more than one sample of Bubble Gum.  Now that would be weird, but possible.  :doh:


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 25, 2008)

that whole thing sounds weird lol .... and your sure they sell it haha in a way sounds like a free smoke then finish it all & say its crap xD

you should call them back up just to make sure bout the "member number" part , if they are unsure about what it was then maybe they not trust worthy in the first place


----------



## Ettesun (Apr 26, 2008)

Uk1 said:
			
		

> that whole thing sounds weird lol .... and your sure they sell it haha in a way sounds like a free smoke then finish it all & say its crap xD
> 
> you should call them back up just to make sure bout the "member number" part , if they are unsure about what it was then maybe they not trust worthy in the first place


:holysheep:

I thought it was a little strange also.  I'll give them a call and find out if they didn't confuse me with someone else... 
eace:


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 26, 2008)

> wheather your plant gets its nutrients from chemical salts or organic means, the actual element has the same profile. What i mean is that a nute is a nute.



I'd have to disagree there. If a nute is just a nute, then why do organically grown veggies taste so much better ?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 26, 2008)

that is a question based on an opinion.....


----------



## 3patas (Apr 26, 2008)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> I'd have to disagree there. If a nute is just a nute, then why do organically grown veggies taste so much better ?


and very low risk of nute burn


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 26, 2008)

^unless using high concentration organic fertilizers like chicken poo and bat guano....


----------



## 3patas (Apr 26, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> ^unless using high concentration organic fertilizers like chicken poo and bat guano....


its so costly that a  daut that will happen offten and is very little risk i have use both of nut and in my opinion organic for ever better taste and yield a little stinky but  no chemicals on your buds


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 26, 2008)

wow


----------



## 3patas (Apr 26, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> wow


dont get me wrong a have try chemicals with relly good results but much more risk they work very well on low quantity i use 1/4 of pakage instruction per gallon


----------



## Richy-B (Apr 26, 2008)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> I'd have to disagree there. If a nute is just a nute, then why do organically grown veggies taste so much better ?


 They do!IMHO!


----------

